# meltdown



## islandspaniels

can anyone help to say in Italian "I am having (had) a melt down" Does "mi fonde il cervello" sound close?
Thanks


----------



## morgana

"Mi SI fonde il cervello" could be ok, though it is not very common.
I'd say "Sto andando in tilt" or "sto sclerando" (more colloquial).
Ciao


----------



## Silvia

morgana said:
			
		

> "Mi SI fonde il cervello" could be ok, though it is not very common.


 Are you sure? I guess it just depends on the person speaking


----------



## Akire72

*Even in Disney World where periodic meltdowns are common, her fit draws stares.*

*Anche a Disney World dove gli scioglimenti (???) periodici sono comuni, il suo attacco attira gli sguardi della gente.*

*Conetxt: a 4-y.o. is panicking because she thinks she saw her dead mother and her father is not taking her to her "mom", he's going the opposite way and leaving the queue for the ride they were standing in.*


----------



## Henry63a

Akire72 said:


> *Even in Disney World where periodic meltdowns are common, her fit draws stares.*
> 
> *Anche a Disney World dove gli scioglimenti (???) periodici sono comuni, il suo attacco attira gli sguardi della gente.*
> 
> *Conetxt: a 4-y.o. is panicking because she thinks she saw her dead mother and her father is not taking her to her "mom", he's going the opposite way and leaving the queue for the ride they were standing in.*


Dalla sua definizione (la trovi qui) il termine '_meltdown_' ha origine dalle catastrofi nucleari e poi si è evoluto a dei significati piuttosto forti per stati emozionali.
Credo che dal contesto puoi ricavarne una traduzione che si adatti al testo.
Enrico

P.S. Usa caratteri un po' più grossi, io che sono '_accecato_' faccio un po' fatica a leggere


----------



## Akire72

Dove le tragedie sono all'ordine del giorno.... non mi convince ancora grazie x il link comunque!!!


----------



## Henry63a

Henry63a said:


> Credo che dal contesto puoi*tu possa* ricavarne una traduzione che si adatti al testo.


Mi autocensuro. Brutto vizio usare l'indicativo al posto del congiuntivo nella lingua parlata.


Akire72 said:


> Dove le tragedie sono all'ordine del giorno.... non mi convince ancora grazie x il link comunque!!!


Hhhmmmm!, neanche a me convince, a dir la verità non capisco bene quei '_periodic meltdowns_' associati a Disney World, pensavo che dal contesto del discorso potesse esserci qualche chiarimento in più


----------



## Akire72

Hihhihihi, io che sono una puntigliosa non me n'ero neanche accorta!!! Ma quando le cambiano queste regole!!! 

Infatti è un accostamento strano! Il contesto è quello che ho detto, la bimba crede di vedere la mamma morta e comincia a scalciare e a piangere mentre sono in fila per un gioco a Disney World. Any native can help?


----------



## Henry63a

Akire72 said:


> Hihhihihi, io che sono una puntigliosa non me n'ero neanche accorta!!! Ma quando le cambiano queste regole!!!
> 
> Infatti è un accostamento strano! Il contesto è quello che ho detto, la bimba crede di vedere la mamma morta e comincia a scalciare e a piangere mentre sono in fila per un gioco a Disney World. Any native can help?


Forse riferito a stati emozionali di bambini potresti renderlo con '_piccoli drammi_' che fa risaltare il concetto che per il bimbo è una cosa grave anche se agli occhi di un adulto così grave poi non è. Un po' involuto ma spero *tu abbia* afferrato il senso di ciò che voglio dire.


----------



## Akire72

Dove questi piccoli drammi sono all'ordine del giorno/prassi anche questi "periodic" e "common" non sono tanto facili da tradurre...

Anche a Disney World dove le queste (piccole) catastofi sono (ritenute) banali, il suo attacco isterico attira gli sguardi della gente


----------



## Alxmrphi

I don't understand the English sentence, and the rest of these replies are in Italian, what have you translated "meltdown" as? In what sense, because I can't work it out plainly in English.


----------



## Akire72

Alex_Murphy said:


> I don't understand the English sentence, and the rest of these replies are in Italian, what have you translated "meltdown" as? In what sense, because I can't work it out plainly in English.


That's what I don't get either!  We have tried a couple of translations like little catastrophes, or disasters that happen daily... Is that the sense of it?


----------



## ElaineG

Akire72 said:


> That's what I don't get either!  We have tried a couple of translations like little catastrophes, or disasters that happen daily... Is that the sense of it?


 
Here, meltdown is being used in the sense of emotional breakdown - or temper tantrum.  Forse "scenate"?  The idea is that at Disney World, you often see children in this state.


----------



## Akire72

Great Elaine! So that could be:

Anche a Disney World dove scene simili sono normali, il suo *attacco isterico* attira gli sguardi della gente

Now would *attacco isterico* fit in this case, talking about a little girl?


----------



## ElaineG

Akire72 said:


> Great Elaine! So that could be:
> 
> Anche a Disney World dove scene simili sono normali, il suo *attacco isterico* attira gli sguardi della gente
> 
> Now would *attacco isterico* fit in this case, talking about a little girl?


 
Direi che "attaco isterico" è (di solito) un po' forte per una bambina, ma visto che ha appena "visto" la madre morta, penso che possa andare bene qui.


----------



## CristinaBurke

Convulsioni?


----------



## HughW

I agree that the English text is talking about a *tantrum* - the result, perhaps, of overexcitement and an overdose of sugar  . The dictionary gives *scatto d'ira* for 'temper tantrum'. Would that fit?

Hugh


----------



## Akire72

so do you mean that meltdown and fit are synonims for temper tantrum in this case? It would fit perfectly in both cases! Could perodic be traslated as improvviso (sudden).

Let's try:

1) Persino a Disney World dove queste scene sono all'ordine del giorno, il suo scatto d'ira attira gli sguardi (attoniti della gente)

2) Persino a Disney World dove questi improvvisi scatti d'ira sono all'ordine del giorno, la sua crisi attira gli sguardi (attoniti della gente)


----------



## Alxmrphi

I would never in my wildest dreams ever say "meltdown" as a synonym for "tantrum" and I don't reccomend anyone else to use it.


----------



## Akire72

Oh, my castle has broken down again... I know it means a catastroph or disaster but can it be used metaphorically? Remember we're in Disney and we're talking about a 4 y-o!


----------



## ElaineG

Alex_Murphy said:


> I would never in my wildest dreams ever say "meltdown" as a synonym for "tantrum" and I don't recommend that anyone else to use it.


 
Well, it must be AE (after all, the story is set at Disney World).  Here we talk about young children having meltdowns with some frequency -- brought on, as Hugh commented by exhaustion, overstimulation and, yes, too much sugar.


----------



## HughW

Alex_Murphy said:


> I would never in my wildest dreams ever say "meltdown" as a synonym for "tantrum" and I don't reccomend anyone else to use it.


 
I don't see any problem with it. In fact, I quite like it


----------



## Akire72

Ok, so they equals to our *capricci* or *bizze.*

By the way, it is AE. I am trying to translate a novel by Greg Iles... and this is my second page!!!


----------



## Akire72

Let's try again then:

Persino a Disney World dove i capricci sono all'ordine del giorno, la sua crisi attira gli sguardi (attoniti della gente)


----------



## HughW

meltdown+child+sugar
320,000 hits on google
 
Hugh


----------



## Akire72

Alex_Murphy said:


> I would never in my wildest dreams ever say "meltdown" as a synonym for "tantrum" and I don't reccomend anyone else to use it.


 
Sorry to disappoint you Alex --> here


----------



## Alxmrphi

Are you guys serious? You use it frequently? I watch quite a lot of American T V and I've never come across it.

Elaine... "I don't recommend anyone" gets 27 times more results on Google than "I don't reccomend that anyone"


----------



## Akire72

Non si finisce mai d'imparare...

You live, you learn Alex


----------



## m*an

Meltdown significa anche *crollo*,* tracollo*

m*an


----------



## Akire72

Grazie m*an, credo che abbiamo trovato il pezzo mancante del puzzle... era un problema tra AE e BE


----------



## ElaineG

Alex_Murphy said:


> Elaine... "I don't recommend anyone" gets 27 times more results on Google than "I don't reccomend that anyone"


 
The that is (somewhat) optional.  What you can't say is "I don't recommend anyone _to_ use it."  The to is incorrect.  If you feel like discussing it further, let's head over to EO!


----------



## olrac86

*N*on riesco a capire il senso di questa frase:
"But I don't see you change, you're always at meltdown"
THANKS
carlo


----------



## miri

"Ma non ti vedo cambiare/ ma vedo che non cambi mai, sei sempre abbattuto/a; a terra; in crisi; provato/a".


----------



## Azazel81

Credo sia un senso figurato. "The meltdown" è il periodo post era glaciale, ovvero il disgelo. Significa che da lì non ti sei mosso, non sei cambiato. Sei fermo al periodo del disgelo.


----------



## miri

Si riferisce alla fusione del nucleo e, in senso figurato, ad un periodo/momento di tracollo, di crisi. Dove hai trovato il riferimento al periodo postglaciale?

Da Wiki: 
*meltdown* (_plural_ *meltdowns*)


Severe overheating of the core of a nuclear reactor resulting in the core melting and radiation escaping. _Four years have passed since the *meltdown* at the Chernobyl nuclear plant, but the grim legacy of the Soviet catastrophe is still unfolding._ [1]
A situation being likened to a nuclear meltdown. _Computer engineers were at a loss last night to explain why the Government had been hit by arguably the worst electronic *meltdown* in the history of Whitehall._ [2]
(figuratively) A tantrum.


----------



## Azazel81

miri said:


> Si riferisce alla fusione del nucleo e, in senso figurato, ad un periodo/momento di tracollo, di crisi. Dove hai trovato il riferimento al periodo postglaciale?
> 
> Da Wiki:
> *meltdown* (_plural_ *meltdowns*)
> 
> 
> Severe overheating of the core of a nuclear reactor resulting in the core melting and radiation escaping. _Four years have passed since the *meltdown* at the Chernobyl nuclear plant, but the grim legacy of the Soviet catastrophe is still unfolding._ [1]
> A situation being likened to a nuclear meltdown. _Computer engineers were at a loss last night to explain why the Government had been hit by arguably the worst electronic *meltdown* in the history of Whitehall._ [2]
> (figuratively) A tantrum.



Nei libri di storia in inglese il periodo successivo alla glaciazione viene chiamato "meltdown".


----------



## gumboots

Per me "meltdown" significa quasi sempre il senso che a dato miri- tantrum or emotional collapse or a state of breakdown. Quando dice non lo vede cambiare, che è sempre lo stesso, vuole dire, credo, che la personna di cui parla è sempre nel quello stato di confusione e di volatilità. Per me niente a fare con la glaciazione, ma boh! forse c'è un collegamento di cui non so niente.


----------



## Azazel81

gumboots said:


> Per me "meltdown" significa quasi sempre il senso che a dato miri- tantrum or emotional collapse or a state of breakdown. Quando dice non lo vede cambiare, che è sempre lo stesso, vuole dire, credo, che la personna di cui parla è sempre nel quello stato di confusione e di volatilità. Per me niente a fare con la glaciazione, ma boh! forse c'è un collegamento di cui non so niente.


 
I'm gonna have to kick my friend's ass then.. Friend from NY.. where are you???? Eheh... He suggested me that, but how knows. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## gumboots

Forse gli americani lo utilisano in un altro senso ma per me, un'irlandese non vedo il legame. Ma boh! Tutto è possibile. Depends where the original author is from I dare say.


----------



## Trafficjam

Hi to everybody,
I am a new member, but immediately needy of your help 
Well, I've got a three years old child who has an autistic disorder. 
I've found in one editorial about autism the sentence "Autism parents' plea: Understand kids' meltdowns". 
In this case, is "meltdowns" meaning "crisis"? Thank you in advance for your help..


----------



## Azazel81

Trafficjam said:


> Hi to everybody,
> I am a new member, but immediately needy of your help
> Well, I've got a three-years old child who has an autistic disorder.
> I've found in one editorial about autism the sentence "Autism parents' plea: Understand kids' meltdowns".
> In this case, is "meltdowns" meaning "crisis"? Thank you in advance for your help..


 
Hi and welcome,

I found the article you're talking about on the internet and I think we can say that "meltdowns" here means "crisis", as you suggested.

I just hope you don't mind if I made a few corrections.

You're welcome.


----------



## Trafficjam

Thank you very much for your quick reply, Azazel81.
And thanks also for corrections...always welcome!


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Trafficjam,
Azazel ha ragione, 

e forse questo sarebbe utile: 

''Meltdown'' is a term used to describe the stage at which the ASD (Autism Spectrum Disorder) patient is really worked up and is NOT making any sense of what is being said to them.


----------



## Trafficjam

Cara Elemika, 

grazie. Anche per il link...ho trovato cose interessanti. 

Really helpful this forum!  I like it!

Thanks again


----------

